# Ponce Inlet report



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Millions of Finger mullet have moved in...slot to bull sized reds being caught on the piers surf and jetty!


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice, thanks


----------



## Bacchus (Jul 20, 2017)

Sweet. I could use some to do some sharking!


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Good one... it give nice sound


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

you guys have any pompano showing up???.....its been very spotty down here south of Vero....we hope it improves


----------

